# good medication for internal parasites?



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Would i use maracyn 2 for internal parasites? Can I use full strength with piranhas?
My new(er) irritans hasnt eaten properly since I got him. He will eat, but I mean he might take a bite out some smelt. Other times I see him go in for a chomp, he bites down and immed releases. Dont know if he just doesnt like the food or there is something wrong? Can I try some maracyn 2 to be on the safe side or not a good idea?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yea u can use maracyn 1 or 2 depending on whats going on.. the boxes will say wut they are for.. also i believe pimafix is for internal infections i need to double check


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

can you use maracyn or 2 at full strength with piranhas?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah i have


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This may sound like voodoo hogwash, but it works.

Press a chunk of raw garlic into a piece of tilapia or bay scallop and feed it to your fish (Unless the parasites are to the point of not eating well).

Raw garlic kills internal parasites quickly and effectively.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> This may sound like voodoo hogwash, but it works.
> 
> Press a chunk of raw garlic into a piece of tilapia or bay scallop and feed it to your fish (Unless the parasites are to the point of not eating well).
> 
> Raw garlic kills internal parasites quickly and effectively.


Id really need to hear that from some other people before I go and do it. Ive never heard that before.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Maracyn & Maracyn-2 are for different types of bacteria. Maracyn is for gram-positive bacteria while Maracyn-2 is for gram-negative bacteria such as flexibacter which is the cause of fin rot.

I personally would not use it in this case. I only feed my serras once a week. Sometimes i go for 2 weeks without feeding. As long as your fish eats especially with serras i would not worry about it. I have serras from 3 to 13" and they are on the same schedule.

I


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> This may sound like voodoo hogwash, but it works.
> 
> Press a chunk of raw garlic into a piece of tilapia or bay scallop and feed it to your fish (Unless the parasites are to the point of not eating well).
> 
> Raw garlic kills internal parasites quickly and effectively.


Id really need to hear that from some other people before I go and do it. Ive never heard that before.
[/quote]


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

There are of course, more potential internal problems your piranha may have than a bacterial infection. I find it's more common to have worms or flaggellates giving internal problems than it is for bacteria to do so, but that's just my experience. For these parasites I recommend "parasite clear tabs" by jungle buddies or tank buddies or something to that extent. They're fizzing tabs that advertise that you can "watch them fizz" and may not seem like serious medication, but they contain a mixture of metronidazole and praziquantel which are just about the best medications for internal parasites availale on the market. Do a search for dosing with piranhas, I do believe it shouldn't be a problem, but I've never used it on characins (only cichlids and puffers) so I couldn't say for any certainty.

As for garlic, it's a believed cure by some people, though it hasn't been proven in any clinical trials. It's likely a better choice to treat your fish than psuedo medications like "melafix" and "pimafix".


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> There are of course, more potential internal problems your piranha may have than a bacterial infection. I find it's more common to have worms or flaggellates giving internal problems than it is for bacteria to do so, but that's just my experience. For these parasites I recommend "parasite clear tabs" by jungle buddies or tank buddies or something to that extent. They're fizzing tabs that advertise that you can "watch them fizz" and may not seem like serious medication, but they contain a mixture of metronidazole and praziquantel which are just about the best medications for internal parasites availale on the market. Do a search for dosing with piranhas, I do believe it shouldn't be a problem, but I've never used it on characins (only cichlids and puffers) so I couldn't say for any certainty.
> 
> As for garlic, it's a believed cure by some people, though it hasn't been proven in any clinical trials. It's likely a better choice to treat your fish than psuedo medications like "melafix" and "pimafix".


Clinical trials, schmlinical schmiles!
It works faster and better than any "over the counter stuff" i've ever tried in the last..... oh.... 30 years...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

As similarly stated earlier...
You go add your synthetic medications,
I'll treat with garlic.

Everybody's happy.


----------

